
Elon Musk Announces ‘Solar Roof’ Product - petethomas
https://electrek.co/2016/08/09/tesla-solarcity-solar-roof-elon-musk/#more-22089
======
jpeg_hero
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11949559](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11949559)

